# Haunted Radio (10/24/12)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we have a spectacular show prepared for you as we are featuring news on the remake of the Stephen King classic Carrie, Paranormal Activity 5, the Friday the 13th film series, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and we announce the winners of this year's annual Golden Corpse awards that you the fans voted for. Also, we announce the four newest inductees in this year's Haunted Radio Haunted Hall of Fame. All of this and so much more on the October 24 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

